# cant stop pooping



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Tell me what you think


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

but girls dont poop


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a girl and I poop good.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

She's back 

Back for revenge...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you been eating food with a lot of fiber lately?


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you're full of '-'


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Primordial Loop said:


> I think you're full of "_".


lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Pooping is the best thing ever. It's instant weight loss. I'd enjoy it, OP.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You might have an intestinal parasite or an electrolyte imbalance if the consistency of your bowel movements are irregular or discoloured.

I've lived in third world countries so I have had my fair share of intestinal parasites and they're not fun in the least.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a very fast metabolism.. as soon as I'm done eating I have to go right to the bathroom :\ 

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkmk btwww


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

you missed out on so much drama on SAS...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> Pooping is the best thing ever. It's instant weight loss. I'd enjoy it, OP.


why does girl poop smell different?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do skinny people poop more than fat people?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Primordial Loop said:


> I think you're full of "_".


No pun intended?


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> why does girl poop smell different?


Because girls are made of sugar and spice and everything nice, so our poops are wonderfully fragrant.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Nada said:


> No pun intended?


I like to keep the audience guessing.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

poop


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hot?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I have this problem too sometimes and it sucks.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

someone put a laxtive in your drink?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

These deep intellectual discussions are so mentally stimulating.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> These deep intellectual discussions are so mentally stimulating.


It's very obvious to everyone here that you are having trouble understanding the concepts that the OP is wishing to discuss.

Please, remove yourself from the thread.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Get diapers?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> These deep intellectual discussions are so mentally stimulating.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> Hot?


Pulp Fiction!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^LOL

I went to Denmark and it killed my intestines. IDK why, I guess they're just really sensitive.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is a load of sh1t.....


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's certainly going down the sh*tter.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It really was so weird, Denmark is a very nice country. I didn't feel better until I got back to England.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yay, poop! :banana


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The diarrhea I had when I was in Bolivia was pretty amazing. Different from the kind of diarrhea I get here. It was pure liquid. I got it every 2 months or so.


When I was in Ecuador, I didn't **** right for a week. I was drinking bottled water so IDK if it was just the water in the food or what. :stu


----------



## Brandt (Jun 13, 2012)

This thread is pointless?

Move along please.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> When I was in Ecuador, I didn't **** right for a week. I was drinking bottled water so IDK if it was just the water in the food or what. :stu


Did you have any lettuce or other fresh veggies? Cooked veggies are usually okay. If the fruit can't be peeled you usually should not eat it. Be very wary of strawberries. Just rinsing them in water is not enough. Apparently you have to dunk them in vinegar water for a few minutes before eating them. I got bad runs from them once and stomach pains for a week. Usually the intermittant stomach pains last way longer than the runs.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brandt said:


> This thread is pointless?
> 
> Move along please.


So lock and/or remove it.

What are you afraid of anyway, people threatening to leave SAS as if they had someplace else to go?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Brandt said:


> This thread is pointless?
> 
> Move along please.


It's under general discussion for threads that don't have to do with anxiety and w/e we want to discuss. It's funny, and everyone likes to talk about poop. I think it's fun to have different threads.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :um I've seen waaay more pointless threads than this one.


It's not so much that this thread is pointless as it is nasty. I don't know if the Bristol Stool Chart supposed to be funny, but it's really not.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It really is. I guess we're not supposed to joke around. This is turning into my old Catholic school. They're gonna start enforcing uniforms soon.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh noes. Not uniforms! :afr


Everyone gets the same avatar, so that we don't accidentally have something amusing.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> These deep intellectual discussions are so mentally stimulating.


Yes. I think I need to venture to the adults only section of the forums....

:flush


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I enjoy talking about poop and farts. My dad had a fart book when I was a kid. It listed all different types of farts and was illustrated. He used to be a plumber too, so I heard many stories about pipes being clogged up with used tampons and people falling into the sewage treatment "pool."


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

rednosereindeer said:


> So lock and/or remove it.
> 
> What are you afraid of anyway, people threatening to leave SAS as if they had someplace else to go?


I could be misreading Brandt's post but I think he meant that if you find the thread pointless then just move along.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate the fact that I'm eating chocolate while reading this thread


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

What you need to do is take a big dump, that's what I always do. Big Dumps are much better then poops.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Bowel Movement


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps you should invest in one of these:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Loperamide*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loperamide


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

maybe try one of these:


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Is that real? :wtf


It is real, though I'm not sure that you can flush it. :um


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Does it? Unfortunately, I haven't been graced with the opportunity to take a whiff of female excrement.


holy **** thanks for the laugh. i dont mean that as insult either.


----------

